# Your thoughts on one eared bridles without throatlatch



## Lil Bay Boogie (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi, this is my first post here 
My quarter horse has a wide forehead and her bridle rubs her hair off.. I've adjusted here and there but didn't help.. So I ordered a nylon one eared bridle off stateline tack .. It's the same bridle I saw on several horses at barrel show last weekend.. ( no I don't run barrels) I just liked look of bridle.. I use a O ring snaffle on her.. Bridle has no throat latch .. What's your thoughts on this? Looking for any and all advice

Thanks, Tika


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Just my personal preference, but I won't use a one eared headstall on a snaffle bit. The browband and throatlatch headstalls provide stability to a snaffle for using a direct/plow rein. I have seen one eared headstalls pop off over the ear when pulled on.

Have you tried a different browband headstall? It may be that particular headstall since you have tried adjusting it to keep it from rubbing.


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

Ya I've had one ears pop off when using a snaffle. You pull and it creates slack in the headstall and the wrong shake and its gone. I agree with cowchick, have you tried a different browband?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I`m down to one one-eared bridle right now. It has a throatlatch as I don`t trust them to stay on (with either a snaffle or curb) - it just seems to easy for a horse to flip them off. In your situation, perhaps you can get a browband that is adjustable in the middle??

The problem I do have with this style of bridle (and I`d like to hear what other posters might say on this) is that the ear piece does not sit comfortable around the horse`s ear - either the manufacturer has made the ear piece too small, shaped it wrong or I`ve got horses with big ears and a thick base:shock:.


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

A gelding I rode WP had a one eared bridle, and it fit him quite nicely. I never saw a problem with it and he's never shaken it off.
The ear piece actually broke so he gets ridden without the ear piece and he's just fine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

This my girls, its a double ear and it fits her fine. No ear rubbing or pinching. I have had a couple that weren't shaped right and had to be oiled and worked to fit properly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Don't get me wrong, I love my split ear and one ear headstalls but they go on my bridle bits not on my snaffles


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm also not a fan of one ear headstalls, especially with snaffles (though I'm not a fan of them on any other bit either LOL). I stumbled across a video a while back that showed my exact problem with snaffles and non-browband/throatlatch bridles.

It can just as easily go the other way and slip off the front, resulting in you being completely without a bridle.










Because I have a horse with a very funky sized head (length, he'll fit into the last hole of a regular horse sized bridle, but his head is so wide that even a draft browband was too small LOL), I have had to make my own browbands on 2 different bridles.



















Anyway, have you considered maybe a one ear with a throatlatch? That would give a little bit more stability. Not enough, IMHO, but that's just my own person preference.
One Ear Headstall w/ Throat Latch


----------



## RandysWifey (Jun 12, 2012)

you can always order a bigger browband. There's a lady on etsy that makes really pretty custom ones for a low price! And I'm pretty sure you could measure his head and she could make you the exact size you need! Here's her page Jewelry For Your Horse by EquineInspirations on Etsy


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Mia seems content with hers, but I only use them with a curb bit. I've had them come off with a snaffle.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

You can take the browband off of a normal headstall and there shouldn't be a problem assuming that the throat latch isn't separate. I've done it plenty of times with english bridles- no noseband or browband. They never act like they're going anywhere, and the throat latch would prevent it from coming off.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

I am just going to leave this here...


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

QHrider, what exactly is happening there? Has the one ear come off of her ear and is now behind it? It's hard to see as the picture is a little too small.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

click on the picture and you can blow it up. The loop around the ear is off.


----------



## laurapratt01 (Oct 3, 2012)

I can understand that one eared headstalls aren't nearly as practical (or safe) as ones with a browband and throat latch but I LOVE how they look!
If my horse didn't have a parotid gland melanoma tumor that interferes slightly with bridle fit, I would use one on him. I've used them on other horses in the past and I've never had problems with them slipping back or coming off but I can see how that could happen pretty easily. It's up to you, but I can see why you're drawn to them


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

The problem is with a snaffle, not a shank/curb bit.

I think one ear bridles add a lot of refinement to the head and are very classy.


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

So a question in regards to this, if that is okay. 
What makes the one ears slip off with a snaffle?
I ride my mare in a handmade braided, throat latched one ear with a full cheek snaffle, and knock on wood, not to tempt fate, but we have never had any issues at all with it looking like it might slip. It is made with a very sticky, supple leather, and is actually quite the pain to pull over her head without catching forelock hairs. The ear strap is quite large (for her little head anyway) as well, and moves over the entirety of the headstall.

I actually have a friend who rides with no brow band or ear strap (she and her mare have head contact issues), and hers is always sliding way back on her head and having to be fixed. 

I do agree that one ears, esp. quality plain leather ones like we have, look wonderful, and really allow the beauty of the horse's head and face to shine through. Must be why I wanted that over anything else! 
Anyhoo, thanks for answering my question!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I do think that a one-eared no-throatlatch bridle looks very pretty on a horse. However, I personally do not like them for what I do with my horses. I want that stability of the throatlatch and the browband. 

smrobs posted a nice alternative with a one-ear throatlatch headstall and I actually have one of that style. Still prefer my browband though.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

smrobs said:


> Because I have a horse with a very funky sized head (length, he'll fit into the last hole of a regular horse sized bridle, but his head is so wide that even a draft browband was too small LOL), I have had to make my own browbands on 2 different bridles.


Brilliant, smrobs!

I've not had a one-eared bridle but twice have seen them come off when a horse rubbed it's head on, once a horse next to it, and the second time when a horse rubbed it's head on a tree trunk. Wow! Did the riders get excited.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

GracielaGata said:


> So a question in regards to this, if that is okay.
> What makes the one ears slip off with a snaffle?...


If you pull both reins with a snaffle, the bit and bridle both move closer to the rider. The throat latch holds the bridle on the horse's head. If you don't have a throatlatch, then lifting the bridle can get the ear loop high enough to slip off the horse's head.

With a leveraged bit, pulling on the reins levers the bridle down tighter on the horse's head, creating pressure on the poll. That is why I like them - my mare 'understands' poll pressure. Within minutes of trying a leverage bit, the lightbulb came on and she started behaving better. 

That isn't true of all horses, but leveraged bits work very well with Mia. So Mia now has a one-eared, no throat latch bridle with a leveraged western curb bit, and Trooper has a browband & throatlatch bridle with his snaffle bit.


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

bsms said:


> If you pull both reins with a snaffle, the bit and bridle both move closer to the rider. The throat latch holds the bridle on the horse's head. If you don't have a throatlatch, then lifting the bridle can get the ear loop high enough to slip off the horse's head.
> 
> With a leveraged bit, pulling on the reins levers the bridle down tighter on the horse's head, creating pressure on the poll. That is why I like them - my mare 'understands' poll pressure. Within minutes of trying a leverage bit, the lightbulb came on and she started behaving better.
> 
> That isn't true of all horses, but leveraged bits work very well with Mia. So Mia now has a one-eared, no throat latch bridle with a leveraged western curb bit, and Trooper has a browband & throatlatch bridle with his snaffle bit.


Yeay! That is about what I was thinking, go me for figuring it out! 
I want to get a leveraged bit for Sonata, but I don't know enough on type, and I also don't know if either of us are ready, since they are used differently, correct? She is only 4 and a half, and I am a still decently green as well. 

Thanks for the answer!


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

You can get a wider browband.


----------



## Lil Bay Boogie (Sep 17, 2013)

Oddly enough I'm watching a Ken McNab show I've had recorded for a week or so and he just talked about this very thing .. I guess I'm gonna try to find a wider brow band.. But I have really enjoyed reading all the replies 

Thanks so much
Tika


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

I primarily use one ear headstalls - no throatlatch. This was lost on family, and they gave me a really gorgeous "conventional" headstall w brow band and throatlatch made by one of my "favorite" brands. I use it b/c it was a gift, it certainly wouldn't be my personal preference. I have _never_ had a one ear accidentally slip off a horse.


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

Missy May said:


> I primarily use one ear headstalls - no throatlatch. This was lost on family, and they gave me a really gorgeous "conventional" headstall w brow band and throatlatch made by one of my "favorite" brands. I use it b/c it was a gift, it certainly wouldn't be my personal preference. I have _never_ had a one ear accidentally slip off a horse.


Good to hear someone that has good things to say! 
My mare always likes to rub her head really hard when I am untacking her, and we have yet to have her headstall rubbed off. 
I love mine. It has a throat latch, which I don't mind.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

GracielaGata said:


> Good to hear someone that has good things to say!
> My mare always likes to rub her head really hard when I am untacking her, and we have yet to have her headstall rubbed off.
> I love mine. It has a throat latch, which I don't mind.


Well, I am lazy and I do mind.


----------



## Hope7985 (Jun 27, 2012)

They are my bridle of choice but not with a basic snaffle type bit or nose band, etc. For those I always use a brow band with throat latch. They work great with curbs or broken shanked bits, though.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

SueNH said:


> click on the picture and you can blow it up. The loop around the ear is off.


Yep - The ear-piece came up and back behind the ear. I'm very lucky it did that rather than come completely off... Eeek! Thankfully my horse has brakes with just a neck rope!


----------

